# RCP State Series, Round 3



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Next Sat, Aug 26, NControl RC in Round Rock. I just signed up. Justin, you going? Anybody else? Here's the signup link.

http://www.ncontrolrc.com/rcpr3.htm


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

looks like fun,i might have to try and make this one.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Good stuff Paul, and all the racing is on Sat. P. S. Fuzzy, you now hve $20 of my hard-earned money. YOU'RE WELCOME! Ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

im gonna go 4 sure yall need to go to the race at lake jacks it is the replacement for area 51 s round 4 proseiries race later


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah, we'll be at the RCP South race at Ken's. Thought about going this weekend, but too much family stuff to take care of to do back to back all day races.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Good stuff Paul, and all the racing is on Sat. P. S. Fuzzy, you now hve $20 of my hard-earned money. YOU'RE WELCOME! Ha ha ha ha ha.


I got my card allready! The first one on the block!


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

ya carlton is really doing i great job 

does any 1 know if jim sheffy (sheffield) is going


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

Chris 
I saw that. Thanks!

Gary had I thought about it I would have had BIFF put on your card!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Can i sign up online and then pay when i get there? what else do i have to do.become a rc pro member? what if i ran the elec pro series at K&M,would that count as a membership?


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

cjtamu said:


> Next Sat, Aug 26, NControl RC in Round Rock. I just signed up. Justin, you going? Anybody else? Here's the signup link.
> 
> http://www.ncontrolrc.com/rcpr3.htm


You driving?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I just signed up for 1/8 novice and 1/10 nitro truck


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Are there any spots left in 1/10 truck?


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

What is arena truck, is that truggy?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

justinspeed79 said:


> What is arena truck, is that truggy?


I beleive so,**** i am up late....sheesh


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

justinspeed79 said:


> Are there any spots left in 1/10 truck?


I think so,they are only at 85 entries for the entire race so far and their limit is 125 i think


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Justin yeah, either me or Todd. Talked to him this morning, he's in. I'm posting the link for you. No matter how you're going to pay, you still hve to sign up on-line and go through the checkout. Then there are options on how you're going to pay. Follow the link, read the rules. I'm going to look for a hotel tomorrow. If you're at K&M tonight I'll see you there, I'm headed that way in an hour or so.
http://www.ncontrolrc.com/rcpr3.htm


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Arena truck is the new name for Truggy. Gas truck should be fast and fun. Mike Battaille and Jarred Bockholt are in, Roy Garza, Mark Morrow is signed up also. Paul, I didn't see your name on the list, did you get your confirmaton e-mail?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

cjtamu said:


> Arena truck is the new name for Truggy. Gas truck should be fast and fun. Mike Battaille and Jarred Bockholt are in, Roy Garza, Mark Morrow is signed up also. Paul, I didn't see your name on the list, did you get your confirmaton e-mail?


yes i did,Carlton says he has to enter it manually so i hope he gets me in......


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey Paul, you might want to check with David Lovett who's running the Tx series or Jeff Schwartz who's running the whole state series program. My understanding from Jeff was that the Novice class was more for guys who'd only ben on the track once or twice. Not sure how that's panned out at the first 2 rounds, but you might check, you don't want to be accused of being a sandbagger, LOL.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I just registered for GT! It's on!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

cjtamu said:


> Hey Paul, you might want to check with David Lovett who's running the Tx series or Jeff Schwartz who's running the whole state series program. My understanding from Jeff was that the Novice class was more for guys who'd only ben on the track once or twice. Not sure how that's panned out at the first 2 rounds, but you might check, you don't want to be accused of being a sandbagger, LOL.


sandbagger ???....would that be paper or plastic?? lol.....i will check with them,it will be my 3rd week running my buggy. but 2 wins in my 1st 2 races might move me up....i am running expert at K&M next time.i will have to see if i can change it....and i am not a sandbagger...you guys should know this,i wont cheat for anything


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Checked with Paul, and food and beverages will be available Friday and Sat. Sat. they're going to have a champion BBQ'er out there also. Covered pits for about 35, plenty of EZ Up space. If you bring an EZ Up you need 50' to 100' of extension cord to reach the power.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

*Suweeet!*

Here ya go beeshes, this is where we'll play on Saturday. Ron, too bad you can't come with us, but we understand that you're not the boss of you anymore! Ha ha ha ha ha. Don't worry, I'll snag Mark and Snowmonkey and we'll have your bachelor party without you. Be sure to leave your cell on so we can send pics.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

RCPro said:


> Chris
> I saw that. Thanks!
> 
> Gary had I thought about it I would have had BIFF put on your card!


No, thats cool! Arsehole looks just fine! :headknock

j/k


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

Lmao!


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

wow do it in the dirt volume 2 is awesome i gonna represent five spoke this sat not thaty im sponserd by threm but i have a big do it in the dirt scticker on my wing i wil be representing ritchs brew


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

damnit,doesn't look like i am going to make the race in Austin. Too much going on at work so i will have to definately make the Bossier City,La. race though. Good luck out there guys and bring home some hardware!!!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Bossier City? Sept 8-10 is RC Pro South Division race at the River Track. Bossier City was South Round 1 this year, they got a ton of rain. Or are they holding teh finals there this year?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

hahaha Chris. 

October 28 or so is the big race in Bossier City. I will aso be Racing the RC Pro race at the River Track I think.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I can guarantee I won't be in Bossier City. Lajuan's 40th is Oct 29th and I've been threatened if I don't come up with a big shindig. So I'll probably be planning it and sending out invitations on the 28th, LOL. Paul, sorry you can't make it. Bummer when the work you have to do to afford these things gets in the way of you playing with them.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

cjtamu said:


> I can guarantee I won't be in Bossier City. Lajuan's 40th is Oct 29th and I've been threatened if I don't come up with a big shindig. So I'll probably be planning it and sending out invitations on the 28th, LOL. Paul, sorry you can't make it. Bummer when the work you have to do to afford these things gets in the way of you playing with them.


I agree,I was really looking forward to going to this race.But,if I don't have a job to pay for them,you guys won't be seeing me at all....Wait a minute,that is prolly what you guys want







. You guys bust some arse out there and i wanna see some hardware.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

No Paul, we wanted you there. We need pit b's in the A, since Ron isn't going either! HA HA HA HA HA! Hardware will be tricky. Mike Battaille and Jarred Bockholt are VERY fast (skill level of Roger, Jim S., Tol, etc.), and Roy Garza isn't too far behind them. It's a shame you won't get to come out and run against those guys.


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

i really had a lot of fun sat there was a lot of people there.i think i ate some much dirt i never got hungry lol i dont no if thats a good thing or not. CONGRATS TO JIM SHEFFEILD ON GETTING THIRD IN THE EXPERT A MAIN WAY TO GO!!!!!!!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Nice job Jim. Y'all missed a fun race. We couldn't put any of the Houston gas trucks on the podium, Mark M. was 4th and I was 5th. Based on quals I thought we would have a great battle b/w me, Mark, and Thomas (the guy who finished 3rd). Mark's engine was fat and I had switch problems on Lap 3 or 4 that cost me a couple laps so the good 3 way battle never happened. Big thanks to Randy R. for the fuel (I like this stuff) and for pitting me all day. I was hoping to get the Ritch's Brew on the podium to pay him back, but that stinking switch killed me. I gotta give props to Mark M. for the run he had going in the 1/8 Expert B too. Man, he was flying, he and Steve Doggett were running away from the field. Mark was just getting away from Steve when a blown plug took him out. Oh yeah, can anyone say dust? Austin is so dry right now it makes the Sahara look like Schlitterbahn.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

BTW, the track was a blast. Very Area 51'ish. Not quite as big, but lots of elevation change like 51, and a big bermed sweeper that you could take almost full pin with a gas truck. We're talking about a run up there some weekend for their regular club race. If we find a night Mongo has free maybe we can do some Mod Buggy/Truck too. Be a super track for a T4.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Free night?? Whats that?? lol


Love to see some out of town electrics show up one night. Might even get the SA guys to bring theirs too. dont know how much Im gonna get to run until after Thanksgiving though (probably zilch, lol) due to football.


----------

